# Do your parents play animal crossing?



## lilypad

I got AC:CF for christmas and before that had AC:WW and me and my siblings would play it  just about everyday and my parents never really got why the game was so addicting because they thought it seemed boring. So when we got it for the wii, me and my brother and sister made my mom make a person and ever since then she has been hooked on it, playing for 30 min. a day  .

So does anybody else's parents play animal crossing?


----------



## Bacon Boy

no
dad cant see why its fun
mom thinks its annoying


----------



## Resonate

Yes, Everyday.  When we are in school my mom checks all the turnip prices for us, and buys out everything in the store.  
When we get home instead of saying: *"Hi hon, how was school?"*
She says: *"Hey kiddo!  Look what Tom Nook has on his Spotlight Product!"*

Now my whole town is packed with me, my bro, Mom, and Now Dad too! ^_^


----------



## Justin

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> no
> dad cant see why its fun
> mom thinks its annoying


You got some brilliant parents.


----------



## Ray_lofstad

my parenst dont like videogames...


----------



## lilypad

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Yes, Everyday.  When we are in school my mom checks all the turnip prices for us, and buys out everything in the store.
> When we get home instead of saying: *"Hi hon, how was school?"*
> She says: *"Hey kiddo!  Look what Tom Nook has on his Spotlight Product!"*
> 
> Now my whole town is packed with me, my bro, Mom, and Now Dad too! ^_^


haha ya we talk about what strange things the animals say, what was for sale, etc. at the dinner table. The only person that doesn't play is my dad because my dad doesn't really care about video games


----------



## Resonate

lilypad said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Everyday.  When we are in school my mom checks all the turnip prices for us, and buys out everything in the store.
> When we get home instead of saying: *"Hi hon, how was school?"*
> She says: *"Hey kiddo!  Look what Tom Nook has on his Spotlight Product!"*
> 
> Now my whole town is packed with me, my bro, Mom, and Now Dad too! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> haha ya we talk about what strange things the animals say, what was for sale, etc. at the dinner table. The only person that doesn't play is my dad because my dad doesn't really care about video games
Click to expand...

Yeah my dad only started playing, so he could earn more stuff than all of us.  And because my Brother and him like to compete, they are now doing that on Animal Crossing.


----------



## AC_Spain

No ..


----------



## The Sign Painter

No. The only video game my mom and play is Wii Fit.


----------



## Ricano

noperz


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> my parents dont like videogames...


mine don't either.


----------



## Little Miss

My Mum plays City Folk sometimes and my dad played the original one when it was first released and mainly when I was little.


----------



## MygL

noop (THANK GOD!!)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

My Dad thinks any video game without competition is boring and lame. So he enjoys MarioKart Wii and SuperSmashBrosBrawl, ect.

My Mom likes to watch us play AC:CF, she's never tried it because she doesn't want to get hooked. but shes already hooked on watching. lol.

soo yeahh XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

we tried letting my mom play ac for the gcn, she never really played it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

#1 should have made this a poll #2 Mom used to play AC:GC but now she doesn't 
#3Dad never did.


----------



## Joe

No 
Dad thinks it's babyish
mom never played.


----------



## lilypad

i added the poll


----------



## RamboSonik

No spells no


----------



## gerardo781

No?? Lol...


----------



## Wackii

*No Sadly.  I like it when I see adults play video games. XD

My parents don't know about AC. Only my brother and my sister.*


----------



## Miranda

No, for one I don't live with my parents and even if I did they wouldn't even know how to turn the wii on xD


----------



## Princess

no
x]


----------



## Kyle

No - my Wii is in my room.


----------



## MrChuckman64

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> no
> dad cant see why its fun
> mom thinks its annoying


same here.  my dad thinks it's a kiddie game and that it's about the stupidest game he's ever seen.


----------



## Placktor

nope my parents dont dislike video games ive tried to get them to play them. i remember my dad trying to play Left 4 Dead.......he was looking at the sky running into walls...my mom just dosent really care that much


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Thanks for the poll


----------



## Patrick

My mom... Probably will start playing...

Other than that my little bro and sister and I play.
I play the most though


----------



## Demolator40

That would never happen... especially in my family!


----------



## KCourtnee

Naw...

My mom says it looks boring, and my dad doesn't like many vid. games. He loves the old NES vid. games though. As do I


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Yes, Everyday.  When we are in school my mom checks all the turnip prices for us, and buys out everything in the store.
> When we get home instead of saying: *"Hi hon, how was school?"*
> She says: *"Hey kiddo!  Look what Tom Nook has on his Spotlight Product!"*
> 
> Now my whole town is packed with me, my bro, Mom, and Now Dad too! ^_^


i wash my family was like that ^.^


----------



## Coraircate

My mom has been in the hospital since I got the game, my dad is old and thinks games are evil.
But my older sis plays. xD


----------



## QNT3N

My Dad plays NBA 2k9 >_>


----------



## Deleted User

Yea, my mom, dad, AND sis play it, pretty annoying tbh. But since theres all of us playign we got to nookingtons store in like 4 days XD.


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike

No..my family have something called a real life..


----------



## lilshortay

hahahahah no my mom only play's  super mario on the old nintendo .... and my dad well he doesn't play anything at all


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> No..my family have something called a real life..


Um, wow, no need to be rude..

Again, my dad plays Mario Kart x3
My mom doesnt play and never had any interest in playing
my sister plays though xD


----------



## Thunder

No, My Mom's too busy grounding me =.= And my Dad works hard at... work.


----------



## Demolator40

I like it when I PWN my uncle at mario kart! lol


----------



## scrunch

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> no
> dad cant see why its fun
> mom thinks its annoying


yeah same here except my mom and dad think I play it too much.... :O


----------



## Ichi

My parents do not play anything except Rock Band, which can be entertaining at times.


----------



## Resonate

It's entertaining to watch my slow parents attempt to play complex video games.  

I almost always end up having to play for them when it gets to a "Hard Part."


----------



## bananaoracle

My parents are too lame to appreciate Animal Crossing.


----------



## Nynaeve

I'm a parent and i play every day.  my 6 month old loves to watch the animals!


----------



## StbAn

My mom like it but she doesnt plays it.


----------



## airhead

only i do =) i have 4 people my parents hate it brother hates it and 2 sisters think its *happy* =(


----------



## Callum1064

My parent's have no interest in games what so ever


----------



## Noka

Yeah, I just got my mom into Animal Crossing, she thinks its a very cute game. Her character has pink pigtails and flower in her hair. X3

It's so funny to try and watch try and locate things in our town, I always have to navigate her.


----------



## danny330

lilypad said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Everyday.  When we are in school my mom checks all the turnip prices for us, and buys out everything in the store.
> When we get home instead of saying: *"Hi hon, how was school?"*
> She says: *"Hey kiddo!  Look what Tom Nook has on his Spotlight Product!"*
> 
> Now my whole town is packed with me, my bro, Mom, and Now Dad too! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> haha ya we talk about what strange things the animals say, what was for sale, etc. at the dinner table. The only person that doesn't play is my dad because my dad doesn't really care about video games
Click to expand...

more of that he doesnt know how to work a wii at all, i set it up, hooked up the wifi etc


----------



## Vivi

No way! If one of my parents ever played a video game, I would know something is wrong with them.


----------



## Rocketman

Umm.. I just find it odd that my parents would play even a video game, especially new ones. You usually find parents watching tv or doing other stuff. I never have to worry about the problem: "My mom is playing ACCF" or "Grandpa is playing Brawl"..


----------



## RiiRii

My parents think animal crossing is violent! Only because they saw me chasing after other people with an axe over wifi!


----------



## Smarty9911

My parents never play with me on my Wii. The only time they have played is when my dad played baseball on Wii Sports, and it was on my vacation. All I have to say is two words: He Sucked!


----------



## Vivi

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> My parents never play with me on my Wii. The only time they have played is when my dad played baseball on Wii Sports, and it was on my vacation. All I have to say is two words: He Sucked!


Yeah, lol, parents are horrible at video games.


----------



## Clown Town

my mum only plays wii-sports and GH sometimes.

and my dads just uncool


----------



## evilpancakes

No one except I play AC in my house, its so boring being in a town with just you


----------



## yellz889

my mom goes fishing for what them called....FISH o yh its real sad =@>


----------



## SilentHopes

Somewhat...

Dad can't understand the meaning of wifi and because of that he thinks its stupid.
Mom used to but I got picky and she quit.
XP


----------



## SilentHopes

RiiRii said:
			
		

> My parents think animal crossing is violent! Only because they saw me chasing after other people with an axe over wifi!


your parents have <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>strange</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big> minds... e.o


----------



## SilentHopes

you know now that I think about it here is what my parents do.

Dad can't understand the meaning of wifi and because of that he thinks its stupid.
Mom used to but I got picky and she quit.

Not only this my dad play's video games on the ps2 all day sometimes when he doesn't have work and he lives to cuss at it when he loses and then I come out and beat it for him. LOL

Then he goes on his computer and shoots virtual deer for fun. and he cusses at that too... lol


----------



## djman900

^^ didnt post 3 times in a row at all


----------



## coffeebean!

My parents do not play animal crossing.


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez

My mom and I play ACGC and Wild World. I'm trying to get her to try City Folk. No such luck, yet...


----------



## John102

lol that's a good 1, my parents playing animal crossing. I could't see them playing any game, for that matter.


----------



## lilypad

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> No one except I play AC in my house, its so boring being in a town with just you


I WISH I had a town to myself! I share mine with my mom,brother, and sister. They all run everywhere and run through flowers and kill them, they pick up the path pattern, take all the fruits and furniture in the store. Sometimes I  would like it better if everyone got their own town.


----------



## Gallade526

:'( no but my mom wants to play but she doesing have the time :'(


----------



## PyroWolf

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> dad cant see why its fun
> mom thinks its annoying
> 
> 
> 
> You got some brilliant parents.
Click to expand...

well i would expect that from parents it does look like a kiddy game but it really isnt


----------



## Earth

my mums to busy with work an all  she probably wouldnt find it fun anyway XD


----------



## ultimate650

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> my parenst dont like videogames...


same here im pretty sure if sumbody doesnt play wii they wont play any video games unless of course ur a hardcore gamer


----------



## bud

my mom is against computers in general period while my dad is not familiar with video games (he called my DS a GameBoy >_< ) I got all my friends hooked into playing Animal Crossing by getting my friend the GameCube version last Christmas (he doesn't have a Wii) and getting my friend an R4DS with Wild World on it last Christmas (he has a Wii but at the time I bought his gift I didn't know). And I recommended the game to another friend with a Wii. And now I'm trying to get one friend to get a Wii while trying to get the other friend convinced to buy City Folk :gyroiddance: it would kind of be neat if I had other people playing animal crossing in my household. City Folk just gets more and more fun the more people i have playing the game, whether it be on the same console or a registered friend. i always love hearing gossip about a friend in another town :veryhappy:


----------



## Fontana

no lol


----------



## Meltd0wn

No my parents dont play video games, But I am a parent and I am the one who got my daughters hooked on the Animal Crossing games.

For all of you who young people who say "your parents hate video games" ask them to think back to the 80s, I bet they all were fans of video games then, and I think it's a shame that so many who loved video games in the early days, all of a sudden changed their minds and hate them now.

Growing up does not mean you have to grow boring also. lol


----------



## Hal

No They Dont but I was at My friends spending the night and his mom came over at 11:58 pm to pick up the copy of Animal Crossing from my friend.


----------



## Anna

No lol XD


----------



## Leagolas1

my dad plays it all the time all he does is fish


----------



## Phantom Hourglass

No. My mom thinks the game is fun but she doesn't play it... ^_^"


----------



## Resonate

My Mom's Playing it Right Now.


----------



## Nedrian

well, i'm in new zealand, and my mom's in america still. =*( whenever i played animal crossing for the gamecube she always watched me and thought it was so cute... now that i'm way over here, she asks me how city folk is going, and requests pictures, lol. when i get back i'm going to try and get her to play. i think she'll like this one.


----------



## dark_light

N-O. I am the ONLY person in my house allowed to play City Folk, but my bro plays Wild World. I kill anyone who breathes on the disc. I won't let anyone play because I spent MY $63 BUCKS ON IT AND IF sOMEONE BREAKS IT I WILL K-I-L-L THEM! But mostly it's because they'll mess up Mapleton. My dad is too busy with the computer stuff and my mom doesn't get anything electrical except electric kitchen ware. No affence, mom. So my vote is no.

- dark


----------



## Regan-Jenn

My mom made a character but she doesnt play the game much anymore


----------



## DarkToad64

No my parents only know the name of the game.


----------



## technoxmaniac

they have players but they hardly ever play


----------



## ChrisOG

My mom plays Wii Music and Wii Fit, but i cant get her to try and play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Nic

My parents and sister think it is just stupid.


----------



## Andrew

Nope my parents cant even aim the wii remote XD


----------



## animalcrossinggirl

My mom saw me playing the game at my Nan's house and she thought it was rather sad. My grandad was like "how do you score points and what's the aim of the game?" Obviously, old people need a motivation to play a game, but we'll just go ahead and play it anyways. It's hilarious when I got into Nook's Cranny. Mom 'thinks' the music is annoying and dances along to it just ot make it worse. Apparently it's Indian snake-charming music XD She also said that you lot should get a hobby and stop treating AC like it's real life. "IT'SSSSS PRETENDDDDDDD!" she just said as if I was a two year old. My Dad used to watch me play it and walk around a bit but then he just loses interest and falls asleep. I wish my parents would get involved in helping me build up the town, aslong as they didn't take furniture from the shops, I'd be ok.


----------



## crystal.bubbles

No. I can't even get them to play Wii Fit. They tried it once and called it quits. My mom doesn't get video games and my dad... well he gets 'em, but he just doesn't play 'em.


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Yes, Everyday.  When we are in school my mom checks all the turnip prices for us, and buys out everything in the store.
> When we get home instead of saying: *"Hi hon, how was school?"*
> She says: *"Hey kiddo!  Look what Tom Nook has on his Spotlight Product!"*
> 
> Now my whole town is packed with me, my bro, Mom, and Now Dad too! ^_^


lawl!!!
that's hilarious!!
my parents don't play though
._.


----------



## crystal.bubbles

gawjuss brain ninja said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Everyday.  When we are in school my mom checks all the turnip prices for us, and buys out everything in the store.
> When we get home instead of saying: *"Hi hon, how was school?"*
> She says: *"Hey kiddo!  Look what Tom Nook has on his Spotlight Product!"*
> 
> Now my whole town is packed with me, my bro, Mom, and Now Dad too! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> lawl!!!
> that's hilarious!!
> my parents don't play though
> ._.
Click to expand...

Are you serious? That's hilarious! I wish my mom would do that... usually when I get home, I see my mom sitting on the couch, watching another one of her soap operas. Then she says, 'Hi! How was your day?'... Oh, I'm getting off topic again, aren't I...


----------



## SuperVandal

Nope. D;


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

no


----------



## Rocketman

My parents just know I play "video games" and that's about all. Lol and get on the computer.


----------



## Alfiep

Yeah my mum plays it...she loves video games, she plays AC more than i do :O


----------



## Rocketman

Alfiep said:
			
		

> Yeah my mum plays it...she loves video games, she plays AC more than i do :O


Wow. I just find that strange though.


----------



## Alfiep

I find it more annoying...when i wanna do a lil fishing me mum is doing her gardening!


----------



## Rocketman

Alfiep said:
			
		

> I find it more annoying...when i wanna do a lil fishing me mum is doing her gardening!


...That just... it's like... unimaginable.. I could never see my mom "Yay yay, what can we do today on a video game? (especially today's video games)... T_T it's weird, in my opinion.


----------



## lilypad

Alfiep said:
			
		

> I find it more annoying...when i wanna do a lil fishing me mum is doing her gardening!


thats like my mom -_-

i will be playing animal crossing and she will come into the room and kick me off the wii because she wants to play animal crossing. I try to argue that it was my christmas present but she still kicks me off.


----------



## Alfiep

yeah i guess it is strange but me mums being playing video games ever since i can remember.. like when i got my NES for christmas a very long time a go ...i never got to play that either lol


----------



## bittermeat

my mom resistant to technology.

<3


----------



## Ciaran

Thank god she doesnt

I remember the first time she saw me playing tetris she said

'that looks fun gimme a go'

It took a month to get her off it >_<

I can only imagine her on a game like AC


----------



## Alfiep

its pretty bad!! i'm considering getting her her own wii just so i get a bit more time on it...shes a mario kart fiend too haha


----------



## Rocketman

Alfiep said:
			
		

> its pretty bad!! i'm considering getting her her own wii just so i get a bit more time on it...shes a mario kart fiend too haha


....? I still find it odd...


----------



## crakgenius

I guess I'm coming from the other side of it... as I am a dad who plays.  I probably play more than anyone in the house, too.  But for me, I always played video games and used to program and do graphics in the early 90's, so I got into AC way before my kids ever did.

I know for a fact my son thinks its cool... especially all the designs I make... my daughter seems a bit annoyed by it though lol


----------



## DirtyD

I'm not a parent, but I am older.  I have been playing video games before most here were even born.  So when I am a parent, I'm sure I will still be playing AC, MK and other games


----------



## bittermeat

The only game my mom plays is Wii Sports: Boxing. She like runs in place, while punching wildly. She also makes this like rapid helicopter noise. >_< 


I love my mom, lol.


----------



## julezz

my parents do


----------



## SamXX

Both think it's annoying but I've heard them humming the tune sometimes around the house


----------



## Laurie.

No.
They should though, they're missing out


----------



## Zephent

Hahah my friend's mother played Animal Crossing more often than him, and once he got Wild World it started all over again, she was freaking out at him for chopping trees, or mis-decorating the house, he got tired of playing altogether soon there after.

My mother has some pre-conceived notion about video games that they're all violent or something. So explaining animal crossing is rather awkward.

"Oh what are you doing?"
"Decorating my house"
"Why?"
So I have a good one when people come over online"
"Oh so you can battle them?"
"No mom."


Like I said, its sort of awkward. Hahah.


----------



## Draco Roar

My Mum tried it, played it once on ACCF and hasn't played since...


----------



## Rene

My parents don't but on Hyves (a big dutch/flemish community site) there's this lil' club of people who play AC:CF. Most of them are 30/40women & just kids, so i'm kinda used to the elderly playing ac;cf


----------



## royman6

they just watch(my mom dosnt enjoy watching though, my dad does)


----------



## Mah

My parents havent played video games since 1988...
so no


----------



## starlightskies

my mom plays and thats it my dad doesnt


----------



## tj7777777

not at all


----------



## crakgenius

Rene said:
			
		

> My parents don't but on Hyves (a big dutch/flemish community site) there's this lil' club of people who play AC:CF. Most of them are 30/40women & just kids, so i'm kinda used to the elderly playing ac;cf


"elderly"????   Ohhhhh man that just hurt me so much!  lol


----------



## DirtyD

lol yea no kiddin... i really hope 30 isnt elderly


----------



## Rene

well in my opinion it is; sorry you guys 
i've got a sister who's like 26 and i'm keep naming her "old woman" she doesn't like so much tho


----------



## TigerCrossing

Hahaha.... Yeah right......


----------



## SilverCyrus

not on ACCF but on the GC version My Mom did play..................


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents think animal crossing is violent! Only because they saw me chasing after other people with an axe over wifi!
> 
> 
> 
> your parents have <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>strange</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big> minds... e.o
Click to expand...

lol?


----------



## Sarah

Zephent said:
			
		

> Hahah my friend's mother played Animal Crossing more often than him, and once he got Wild World it started all over again, she was freaking out at him for chopping trees, or mis-decorating the house, he got tired of playing altogether soon there after.
> 
> My mother has some pre-conceived notion about video games that they're all violent or something. So explaining animal crossing is rather awkward.
> 
> "Oh what are you doing?"
> "Decorating my house"
> "Why?"
> So I have a good one when people come over online"
> "Oh so you can battle them?"
> "No mom."
> 
> 
> Like I said, its sort of awkward. Hahah.


I lol'ed when i read this.


----------



## fitzy

No they hate it! they get so annoyed when they see me on it for too long!


----------



## Nic

My dad was drunk on the super bowl and played wii fit and  kept falling off typerope.


----------



## Kiley

my mom is obssed with the ngc one she has a giant house 
i keep on asking her if she wants to make a cf but she says no because shell be on it non stop XP


----------



## MattyofAlbion

lol no


----------



## DeanoShemino64

My mum doesn't play video games.
My dad watches me play AC sometimes but normally we might play other games or play LOZ togethor.
But no - My parents do not play.


----------



## child911

No, just no.


----------



## mmmatlock

No, they do not. My mom likes to dig on my ACGC, and I'm like "Noooo, cover them back up! DX". Lol. XD


----------



## kenziegirl

my mom said it seems like you do nothing. my dad dose not care about the game.


----------



## LadyRohan

Good topic. I am a mom and the game was purchased for my 12 year old daughter for Christmas. I ended up playing it more than she did! I don't find the game silly at all but rather relaxing. Especially the fishing. It's my anti-stress. When we purchased our Wii for Christmas. For some reason I took to AC:CF. I like the laid back nature and the option to play the game how I want to play it. My hubby pokes fun at my daughter and I for liking the games. Tells us "It looks stupid". But for someone who thinks the game looks so dumb, he sure asks us a lot of questions about it while we are playing. He probably sneaks on to play while we are elsewhere.  LOL  :smilecheerful:


----------



## melly

nope, my parents are too busy to play


----------



## LadyRohan

melly said:
			
		

> nope, my parents are too busy to play


 :'(  Parents should never be "too busy" to play. But then again, I suffer from "Peter Pan Syndrome"   :gyroiddance:


----------



## Conor

Nope they don't, there too busy.


----------



## tikitorch55

never


----------



## merinda!

no, they're not into that stuff.
which is good so i can hog it all to myself
MWAHA.
 :dance:


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

No but my dad plays brawl, medal of honor and halo 3 
my mum sometimes sits down when me and by dad play and tells what characters we should play as and i kinda like that


----------



## Rene

Emerald. said:
			
		

> no, they're not into that stuff.
> which is good so i can hog it all to myself
> MWAHA.
> :dance:


lol, same here

but i do kn


----------



## [Nook]

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> No but my dad plays brawl, medal of honor and halo 3
> my mum sometimes sits down when me and by dad play and tells what characters we should play as and i kinda like that


LOLZ


----------



## Princess

LadyRohan said:
			
		

> Good topic. I am a mom and the game was purchased for my 12 year old daughter for Christmas. I ended up playing it more than she did! I don't find the game silly at all but rather relaxing. Especially the fishing. It's my anti-stress. When we purchased our Wii for Christmas. For some reason I took to AC:CF. I like the laid back nature and the option to play the game how I want to play it. My hubby pokes fun at my daughter and I for liking the games. Tells us "It looks stupid". But for someone who thinks the game looks so dumb, he sure asks us a lot of questions about it while we are playing. He probably sneaks on to play while we are elsewhere.  LOL  :smilecheerful:


Haha that's good.
My mom sometimes just sits there and watches. My dad though is the one that got us into Mario. He doesn't play anymore, maybe once a year, he just watches sometimes.


----------



## Roachey#2

Just my mom :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 
 :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## SockHead

Nope, but one time my grandpa was over at my house and he saw me playing. He was really interested, lol!


----------



## Slyfy

No, my parents don't play. That's a scary thought, though! XD


----------



## melly

My parents care less about AC
they even wonder why I play it


----------



## IceZtar

No...no.
My sis plays it. So the 4 spaces are taken up by: Me, my sister, me and me  .


----------



## FITZEH

no


----------



## rafren

My mom just watches me play AC:CF she likes K.K. Slider! She just playes Wii music...She even bought it cos; she wanted it.... My dad doesnt play...used to play Mario Kart but only sometimes...


----------



## BlackPhoenix

archy1121 said:
			
		

> No. The only video game my mom and play is Wii Fit.


haha same with me. They play all the generic wii games too like wii sports and suff.

No, my parents dont play. MY friends mom always us to play th GC version. I though t it weird, thats like the ONLY thing she would talk about lawl. When I first geard of AC I absolutley HATED it because I got it mixed up wuth moon harvest. The funny thing is now, my friend got me into it when I hated it, now I love it and he doesnt. :c   He's "too old" he says. But my friend Tyler plays


----------



## Robin

Just my mum.


----------



## reedstr16

no but my friends mom does


----------



## Phoenix Days

my parents both have but my dad didn't make a file on accf


----------



## SilentHopes

My mom did play before when I was little and played the Gamecube Version, but according to her, she built things up, and I changed them. And... now, she doesn't wanna do it again...


----------



## Niall

My parents don't play it!


----------



## Goomboss

My mom used to I think only once.


----------



## easpa

My Dad only played it like...three times but a few months ago my Mam had a huge obsession!


----------



## Leslie141

No my Mom and Dad work all day and night.....


----------



## Sinep1

No


----------



## iCrazy

No D: They don't find it funn.


----------



## Tornado

nopey


----------



## FITZEH

They don't even know how to turn it on!


----------



## Anna

no my mum is never interested in anything i do or take interest in.


----------



## Sinep1

Anna said:
			
		

> no my mum is never interested in anything i do or take interest in.


lolsame


----------



## Amy

if my parents liked touched the wii they would like blow iit up!!! lol : )


----------



## Giraffey

No, my dad thinks I'm ******** just for playing it.


----------



## 4861

no


----------



## xChocolatePlum

No...
But my mom likes to play this game called harvest mooon lol


----------



## blueturbo

My parents can't take the noises the animals make.


----------



## Deleted User

My parents dont, but my aunt does.


----------



## Suaure

The ONLY game my mom has ever played WITH me is Wii Sports Bowling.


----------



## Poring

Nah my Mom gets annoyed by the music in Animal crossing...


----------



## Sarah

lolno


----------



## anime1235

i would be nice but no


----------



## Zilgun

Bita said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Everyday.  When we are in school my mom checks all the turnip prices for us, and buys out everything in the store.
> When we get home instead of saying: *"Hi hon, how was school?"*
> She says: *"Hey kiddo!  Look what Tom Nook has on his Spotlight Product!"*
> 
> Now my whole town is packed with me, my bro, Mom, and Now Dad too! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> i wash my family was like that ^.^
Click to expand...

I wish my family was like that too. My Dad did like it when he first played the Wii version though.... But he has a job and comes back at 7:00pm so he doesn't have time.... Maybe I'll force my mom and see if she likes it. I play the most and my sister doesn't play because I'm playing all day   My sister likes this game though.


----------



## robo.samurai

mah dad does and he is on TBT =)


----------



## Zilgun

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> mah dad does and he is on TBT =)


Wow that is cool


----------



## rafren

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> mah dad does and he is on TBT =)


I heard he's crakgenius right? My mom plays...it's scary actualy....  :r


----------



## Entei Slider

my dad luvs video games except for accf but my mom plays she not really like a accf freak
like i am =/


----------



## Numner

My parents never touch it, I believe they forgot they bought it :|


----------



## AnimalCrossingBoy

I'm the only one who plays >_> Which is good because I don't have to share


----------



## CandyfromMidnight

no my parents dont even know how to turn it on!


----------



## Hiro

Numner said:
			
		

> My parents never touch it, I believe they forgot they bought it :|


I lol'd at that xD


----------



## Jeth

MY Mum does! She waters my hybirdss


----------



## anime1235

no but it would be cool, and funny at the same time


----------



## blueturbo

anime1235 said:
			
		

> no but it would be cool, and funny at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/Hcsqfu50Q2Y&autoplay=1


I agree. My Mum would forget which control does what straight after I explain it.


----------



## kierraaa-

Nope 
My Mom Says She Doesn't Get The Point Of The Game


----------



## robo.samurai

rafren said:
			
		

> robo.samurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mah dad does and he is on TBT =)
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he's crakgenius right? My mom plays...it's scary actualy....  :r
Click to expand...

yep =)


----------



## MasterM64

No they don't, i tried before and it was a EPIC Fail.


----------



## yuba

my wii is in my room so they cant play it and they think it is a weird game. 
so no.


----------



## meshach

lol can u imaging, ur parents playing accf, jeez


----------



## Hugh-and-Me

no.you guys are all lucky D;.
sometimes my mom looks over and comments on what the animals say though.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGuy1

No, they have only played a few times on my character.


----------



## Erica

*my dad just likes fishing and selling the fish to pay off debt because i wont help him.
*


----------



## rozono

my mom like guitar hero and rock band


----------



## Rhonda

yah mom and dad play all the time its kinda funny my mom will be like hey look at this fish... oh shoot its a carp i hate those things and ill be like mmk mom can i play now? and shell be like hold on cant u see im fishing! XD LOL


----------



## Yokie

Where I live nobody play this game :'(


----------



## MitchL21

my parents dont play any video games and never will they are too busy to.


----------



## solarshadow

My dad used to play the original AC when i got it, he liked fishing and making money.


----------



## Svedka

Nope. I don't live with my dad and mom just wants to watch mystery shows when she gets home.


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3

My Parents don't play AC:CF...
My dad and me play the xbox 360 though 
Co-op LEFT4DEAD is the best o.o


----------



## Wish

no and im glad they dont. x-x


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ]

Pfffffffttttt! They don't even play any other video games


----------



## kenziegirl

I wish


----------



## ExoticSilver77

My mom made a person on WW, and transfered it onto my City Folk, but she doesn't really play it. She just doesn't understand... *sigh*


----------



## yianni1578

Thankfully, my parents don't play city folk are any video game  ^-^


----------



## MitchL21

just me and my bro. my bro catches lots of rare fish. buut i have lots of fruits. haha half the town is my orchard half the town is his so called orchared (just has a few trees.) lol


----------



## Salkor2

My Mom Does. she is good to me on there. She gave me Donkey Kong, Tennis, and the Pinball i have been looking for since July 4th.  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance: 

My Bro does too. he puts prices on stuff i want. :throwingrottenapples:  and shakes my Imported Fruit trees..


----------



## Callum1064

Nope. The only game my sisters like is warioware smoothmoves.
And my mum and dad don't care about games


----------



## David

i play ps3 with my uncle. resident evil 5 and stuff.


----------



## SamXX

Why is this still active from 25 January... :|


----------



## Box-monkey

No.
My Mum gardens and my Dad watches football.


----------



## MrSkullKid

Nope, my mum only likes puzzle games and my dad hasn't so much as picked up a controller since the N64.


----------



## Ryan22

My mom plays accf 24/7.


----------



## Hiro

Ryan22 said:
			
		

> My mom plays accf 24/7.


Lol xD

And i guess i have a fan, now >:]


----------



## SilentHopes

Let's see.... My mom used to play like all my games when I was little...
When I was obsessed with pokemon, she would play it for me, and i would watch. Then I would screw everything up and she would have to do it again. Then she moved on to animal crossing. She did the same stuff for me, and I screwed it up, once again. So she stopped since then. My Dad thinks Animal Crossing is kinda pointless, and whenever im on wifi he's always like 
"Is that kid ******** or something? Holy ------" Well yeahh.... o_o He's more into the NES games because whenever I start playing Super Mario Bros. 3, he's just like 0.0 So yeah they dont really do that much... maybe 3 times.... A YEAR!


----------



## Hiro

Nice story


----------



## coolcute98

NO definitely not!


----------



## yianni1578

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Why is this still active from 25 January... :|


A lot of people think this is an important topic, I guess  :gyroidquestioned:


----------



## GetSumSunBK

my parents arent cool enough to play ac  >_<  my dad cant stand that im always playing video games and on the computer


----------



## chloemayX

no no no no no no no. 
my mum cant even turn the wii on :L
x


----------



## MitchL21

the only ppl who live in my town are me my bro and my second character..

this topic is dieing.


----------



## DevilGopher

Lol no, and I'm happy they don't.


----------



## Roachey#2

they did but we dont play accf anyymore


----------



## cherry

only my mom does.

once we got CF this past Christmas, and she saw how fun it could be, she jumped in, and now plays it more than i do.


----------



## Mairmalade

My parents don't play Animal Crossing, no. However, my mom has watched me play Animal Crossing from time to time and it has caught her attention. She's mentioned how she might like to play some time; which means her playing Animal Crossing in the near future is very possible.

( Hopefully she doesn't ruin any of my flowers! D: )


----------



## Chibi

My parents don't even know how to work the TV remote .___.


----------



## AC guy

Nope not at all I am noly one who plays Animal Crossing in my family.


----------



## gandalfail

my parents don't know i bought accf


----------



## Zex

nope.


----------



## GxQ

*sigh* no. my dad doesnt really see the point of it and is too busy to play and my mom... she has trouble signing into facebook, so i highly doubt she can figure out how to play animal crossing, even with my help "/
but my friends mom luuuuuvs the DS version. they lost theirs so she's gonna buy my old one


----------



## Jmclark

Chibi said:
			
		

> My parents don't even know how to work the TV remote .___.


That made me lol.

But anyways, my parents don't. They got it for me for x-mas, and my mom doesn't really get the point of it, and my dad just doesn't like the idea of video games in the first place.

My sister plays every once in a while though.


----------



## Fire_Fist

No. My parents just aren't interested in playing it.  <_<


----------



## Josh

My dad says its anoying and stupid.


----------



## Benisawesome

my dad has an account buthe doesn't play much


----------



## Shiny Star

No way, I wouldn't even let them.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## muffun

Hah, no.

It would be fun but awkward at the same time. o_0


----------



## vampiricrogue

I don't think i should voe on this poll, cos I AM a parent. XD


----------



## Deleted User

Neither of my parents are really into it. They think I'm crazy.   But that's okay. I wouldn't want them to start playing, haha.


----------



## vampiricrogue

If they do play Animal Crossing, I know exactly what they'll say: "All that you do is work on here, and you don't even touch the broom in the kitchen. Why not do the same thing and make use of yourself at the same time? You do have trash to take out ya know. "

And if you complain about the lack of _residences_... "Just put on a halloween mask, its the same thing"

 :gyroidsideways: 



Edit line--------------

Better yet.

"Here's a shovel, go dig in the back yard."


----------

